

Should doctors be required by law to consult computers for tests/diagnosis/medication? - amichail

If you think this is a bad idea, just check out TLC's Mystery Diagnosis.  It must be the most frustrating show on television.<p>BTW, it should also be a crime for a doctor to ignore a computer recommendation without getting permission to do so through official channels.
======
physcab
While I'm all in favor of multiple consultations (either by human or
computer), I have to say there seems to be too much bureaucracy. I would like
to know what percentage of doctors actually feel like most of their time is
being spent evaluating patients, and not safeguarding themselves in case of
malpractice lawsuits.

------
anamax
> it should also be a crime for a doctor to ignore a computer recommendation
> without getting permission to do so through official channels.

What is this "official channels" of which you write? Are said "channels"
liable?

------
skmurphy
what is "a computer recommendation" and what are "official channels?"

The reality is that insurance re-imbursement guidelines, utilization reviews,
DRG's, and other aspects of third party payer systems are already enforcing
"computer recommendations" and "official channels." They are just designed to
save money, not increase diagnostic accuracy or treatment effectiveness.

